# 87 nissan truck vacuum hoses



## coolbreeze (Aug 18, 2006)

i just put a new Z 24 in my 87 truck and i have vacuum hose problems does anybody where i can find a drawing or anything on the vacuum hoses for my truck i dont think some of tem are hooked up in the correct place


----------



## bpshn (May 12, 2006)

google allcar.com. you should be able to find diagrams there. i get many wiring sets there.


----------

